# Where cars go to die.....



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Mostly Euro stuff but some amazing Muscle cars. Very similar to Cars in Barns. 


Where Cars Go to Die | Zen Garage

Anyone have any junkyard or barn find GTO's or other Pontiacs? Lets see em'!


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

Wow....what a site. Classic Ferraris and even a Mercedes 300SL Gull Wing.......that site is enough to make any car guy sick to his stomachs.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Love the lambo with the sheep grazing around it, and would love to have one of the cobra GT's. Lots of those abandoned sandblasted supercars are in Dubai where they were just left when the enonomy crashed and the government has warehouses full and will not sell them.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goes to show that people are not always logical and can be a bit low-functioning. That gull wing as a driver is about 3 million dollars alone. Neglect and apathy have no price limits. Knew an old gentleman (passed away now) that let his cars rot outside while he stored scrap cardboard in his garage. The cardboard had to be kept _dry_, you see.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

I have such a strange fascination with old classics left out to rot. I almost always stop and look if I see something sitting out somewhere. That 2nd pic looks like a Superbird from carsinbarns thats been sitting in a backyard in Levittown, NY. I remember seeing it all through my childhood. Back then it was just the funny car with the big wing.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I went to a big Mopar show that was held at Gateway International Speedway here in St. Louis. It is one of the biggest in the country and draws some killer Mopes from all over. There was a group parking of Superbirds and Daytonas that consisted of probably 60 or more cars. The ONE car that had people 3 deep around it all day was a rusty Superbird that belonged to Big Willie. All these other cars were probably better than the day they were built but everyone loved the rusty one.

I went with a good friend of mine to the show as we are both former Mopar owners  and I think he got free tickets to the show and they had superstock racing. Anyway, we go up to look at the rusty Superbird and my buddy pokes his finger at a spot under the back window and a fist sized chunk fell out into the trunk . Needless to say we made tracks before anyone realized :willy: :lol:.

I'd still like to see some barn find GTO's on here . Wish I had some better pics of mine when I first got it. It was a _behind_ the barn find.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

My GTO was a "barn find". The story of my GTO goes like this...guy buys this car in early '80's, drives it for a few years, it gets stolen and recovered, then stolen and recovered again. Guy parks car in barn in early '90's. In early 2000, guy starts new project and pilfers from barn GTO. In 2012, guy decides he is going to chop upncar as parts car. I run into guy and we make a deal to trade my complete, but rust infested GTO clone for what's left of his minimal rusted GTO barn car. Now I have it and hope to give it a new life.


----------



## Icefan71 (Apr 7, 2011)

Mine wasn't a barn find. More like an "up in the mountains" find. This pic is the 1st time I saw it. Previous owner was a nice old fella with quite a little collection of vehicles. Around 20 or so, all GM products, cars and trucks from 40's to 80's. Everything was sitting outside as is. If I remember correctly, the plate and inspection were from 2001. I bought it in 2010.


----------



## Goatnut (Jan 17, 2012)

Here is my sick contribution...sorry?
This is not my car. I just took the picture! I'm just sorry that you have to see it.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

That's what I'm looking for! We can call it "Goats in the field". They are out there.

Years ago I went to an all Pontiac "salvage" yard that was literally 90% GTO's of all years. It was in Illinois and the business name was GTO Heaven. Guy had around 150 cars and most (but not all) were carcasses picked clean or rotten/wrecked. He also had a barn full of trim items, interior parts and clean sheet metal. Wish I had taken some pics, I could kick myself today. Last time I went there was a new owner and most of the worst had been scrapped and now there were maybe 30 cars left but nicer stuff for sure. I talked to him about buying a 69 Lemans interior (bench w/arm rest same pattern as GTO) and doors w/power windows for $300 but never did it. Wish I had.

Another yard in Missouri I went to that no longer exists was Larrys Firebirds. I've never seen such a collection of Firebirds and TA's in one place. I find it hard to put a number on the amount of cars he had but it was definitely in the hundreds. He had FOUR 69 Trans Ams, one of which was a RA IV (these were all nice, not junkers). Also he had a Firebird Funny Car from the early 70's in raceable condition plus 3 other vintage Pontiac racecars that he actively campaigned along with his son.

I was there to buy a crankshaft for a 455 for a friend of mines project and we walked into a pole barn with shelves of complete engines that were organized by year and ci. and he opened up a wrapped crank to verify what it was. Great place and it was out in the boonies as they say. Had to cross a cow crossing and the roads didn't have names, just numbers......


----------

